# MUFE HD Primer



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 22, 2008)

So Im super curious about the Make up Forever HD primers. They have two that are made for us W.O.C  

The Number 4- Carmel(combats ashiness in medium to dark skin tones/warms golden tones..... 

The Number 6-Yellow(lightens dark complexions)

Now my face is pretty much blemish free and I only use foundation to even out my skin tone. I am like a shade if not two shade lighter on the inside of my face and like my forehead is darker. Do you think these are pigmented enough to use kinda like a foundation. To even out my skintone?  I know it's supposed to be used under foundation as a corrector but I was wondering if anyone had success using it on it's own. 
TIA


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

#4 worked fine for me.....

The Yellow....was awful on my skin...probably because I am a NC already it made me SUPER yellow...I looked like a Glow Worm

edit: I could not use either on it's on


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 22, 2008)

Why not just try a Tinted Moisturizer as opposed to a primer with tint.  I don't see the latter working out so well...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_So Im super curious about the Make up Forever HD primers. They have two that are made for us W.O.C  

The Number 4- Carmel(combats ashiness in medium to dark skin tones/warms golden tones..... 

The Number 6-Yellow(lightens dark complexions)

Now my face is pretty much blemish free and I only use foundation to even out my skin tone. I am like a shade if not two shade lighter on the inside of my face and like my forehead is darker. Do you think these are pigmented enough to use kinda like a foundation. To even out my skintone?  I know it's supposed to be used under foundation as a corrector but I was wondering if anyone had success using it on it's own. 
TIA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Why not just try a Tinted Moisturizer as opposed to a primer with tint.  I don't see the latter working out so well..._

 
I have one. I have the Laura Mercier TM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also have the smashbox one but that one leaves me like a super oily. 
I was just thinking of the primers because they are "corrective" primersand in my head it sounded like a good idea. lol 
Maybe I'll just go to sephora (3 hours away) and check them out.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_#4 worked fine for me.....

The Yellow....was awful on my skin...probably because I am a NC already it made me SUPER yellow...I looked like a Glow Worm

edit: I could not use either on it's on_

 
LOL Im yellow too glow worm is not the look im going for. Thanks Tish!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_I have one. I have the Laura Mercier TM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also have the smashbox one but that one leaves me like a super oily. 
*I was just thinking of the primers because they are "corrective" primersand in my head it sounded like a good idea. lol *
Maybe I'll just go to sephora (3 hours away) and check them out._

 
Gotcha.  Maybe wear the primer with your TM?  Let us know how it works out though.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 22, 2008)

i haven't tried it. that shit is expensive. you'd think it was made from moon particles or something!


----------



## bartp (Dec 22, 2008)

I tried nr. 6 on pale skin and it gives you a very light tan.
Just to demonstrate how lightly pigmented it is. It won't cover or colour heavily. It's just meant to adjust. It will make your complexion a lot warmer but I don't think it will replace the effect you get from your foundation.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 22, 2008)

I tried Caramel... it's too red for me. I don't like it @ all. I'm NC45 in MAC. 173 MUFE HD.


----------

